# Unable to mount GELI encrypted zfs



## Tracker (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm trying to mount a GELI encrypted zfs disk from a laptop with similar setup, but seems to be giving an error.

Here are the steps :
`sudo geli attach da0p3
Password:
Enter passp:`
This works fine can see da0p3.eli ACTIVE when I run 'geli status' (alongside the current booted system which is also similar and GELI encrypted)

Howev when I try to mount it it complains:
`sudo mount/dev/da0p3.eli /mnt
mount: /dev/da0p3.eli: No such file or directory`

How can I mount it?


----------



## VladiBG (Dec 13, 2022)

__





						zpool-import
					






					www.freebsd.org


----------



## Tracker (Dec 13, 2022)

VladiBG said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. The booted disk and the disk I'm trying to get mounted were at one point the same disks. The one which is booted has corruption of data/zfs and I'm trying to backup the data.

Zpool status -v option says one or more devices has experienced an error in data corruption.

In such a case, is importing the pool advisable?


----------



## Tracker (Dec 13, 2022)

Ok even tried
`zpool import
no pools available to import`

Did not work


----------



## _martin (Dec 13, 2022)

You should let people know you are forking the thread you already opened. As I said there be careful with that import or you may lose both disks.


----------



## chrbr (Dec 13, 2022)

In the past it has been recommended to dd the disk in question to a different hard drive and to do the recovery on that new drive. If something is messed up the original drive is still there and one can start from the beginning. Is that procedure still recommended nowadays?
Kind regards,
Christoph


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 13, 2022)

On another thread on this forum i found,

```
geli attach /dev/da0p3
zpool import -fR /mnt/myzpool zroot
mount -t zfs zroot/ROOT/default /mnt/myzpool
zfs mount -a
```
What's the filesystem on /dev/da0p3 is it ufs or zfs ?


----------



## Tracker (Dec 13, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> On another thread on this forum i found,
> 
> ```
> geli attach /dev/da0p3
> ...


zfs both - those don't quite seem encrypted devices  .... not sure how to proceed/applicable in my case


_martin said:


> You should let people know you are forking the thread you already opened. As I said there be careful with that import or you may lose both disks


Yes, please take a look here if it helps. I opened this thread in hopes of solving this problem as part of the process .



chrbr said:


> If something is messed up the original drive is still there and one can start from the beginning. Is that procedure still recommended nowadays?


Currently have a couple of disks only. So would like to salvage the data, preferably without buying another disk.


----------



## chrbr (Dec 13, 2022)

Tracker said:


> Currently have a couple of disks only. So would like to salvage the data, preferably without buying another disk.


Ok, usually one has only smaller disk from the past . If I would have a backup of the important data I would proceed as you do. I wish you success!


----------

